# quickest way to get a VAT number?



## pennyboy1001 (19 Apr 2008)

Hi All,
       I'm in the early stages of setting up a business, i got the Business NAME registered only. I've gotten lucky and a good chunk of work has come my way earlier than i expected. I have not registered the business yet. What is the quickest and easiest way to get a VAT no? the crowd that in doing the work cannot pay me without it. How long does it take?
Any advice helpful
Penny


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Apr 2008)

Register for VAT & self-assessed Income Tax on form [broken link removed] . You wil need your bank account set up also ( details go on the TR1 ). Time can vary from district to district bout I'd allow a couple of weeks.


----------

